
Ask HN: Is this a huge security hole in Amazon? - raleec
I just went to sellercentral.amazon.com&#x2F;hz&#x2F;fba&#x2F;profitablilitycalculator&#x2F;index and clicked on the search field for &quot;find your product&quot; The autocomplete displayed my username and ssn. 
Does anyone know if this is a leak in amazon, or if it&#x27;s pulling it from a local cache?
======
moviuro
That's your browser acting up (hopefully). Chrome usually highlights automatic
completion with yellow background.

See
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142893?co=GENIE.Pla...](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/142893?co=GENIE.Platform%3DDesktop&hl=en)
, [https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/password-manager-
rememb...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/password-manager-remember-
delete-change-and-import)

~~~
raleec
I truly hope so... this is a work machine though, so the fact that it has my
ssn is definitely a problem...

~~~
cimmanom
Why would you think it's Amazon? Have you given them your SSN?

------
raleec
screenshot of problem:
[http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o534/raleec/amzn_insecur...](http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o534/raleec/amzn_insecurity_zpsb5kxegi3.png)

------
QuinnyPig
This is almost certainly your browser auto filling.

